# Kelmarsh Tunnels - October 2017



## mockingbird (Oct 21, 2017)

Kelmarsh Tunnels!




Well this place was not on the cards at all, after a fail myself and the better half decided to head here as it was close by just for a nose around, well the better half broke her tripod and torch  both at the same time, so this place she instantly did not like, after some tape and some laughter, a few wonky shots later she was happy until it fell apart again... I should of brought superglue with me 

anyway I rather enjoyed the first tunnel, it was the second tunnel that was a pain, after messaging Mikeymutt asking if it was straightforward as it seemed, he replied yep just climb over well I ended up sliding around the top of the second tunnel, at least my tripod survived and my torch, an into the second tunnel, glad I had no breakfast yet.

After capturing the obvious selfie on the way back, it was onto a long day of almost fails... Cheers yet again Mikey for the info, as you probably saved me from three arguments that morning.

Most people know the history of these tunnels, one is a footpath and cycle path the other closed, still a good fun early morning photography sesh.

On with the shots 








































Thanks for looking  more soon!
​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 21, 2017)

This looks like a nice cycle path. I had a look at the history of these tunnels and it was interesting. A funny note is that a local constable caught two navvies working in the tunnel and fined them for working on a Sunday.


----------



## smiler (Oct 21, 2017)

You got some good pics MB, I've lost, broke, forgot more gear than I'd like me missus to know about, funny now but bloody irritating at the time, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 21, 2017)

always have a soft spot for these tunnels
First visited the public one 23 years ago!
Excellent photos, good work


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 22, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> This looks like a nice cycle path. I had a look at the history of these tunnels and it was interesting. A funny note is that a local constable caught two navvies working in the tunnel and fined them for working on a Sunday.



Thanks Hugh  haha well thats rather funny!


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 22, 2017)

smiler said:


> You got some good pics MB, I've lost, broke, forgot more gear than I'd like me missus to know about, funny now but bloody irritating at the time, Thanks



lens caps are my burden, oh and forgetting my whole camera/lenses in an abandoned place, because I was caught up on reading things and waiting for others, got back to the car and I was like hmmm wheres my equipment! haha cheers Smiler


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 22, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> always have a soft spot for these tunnels
> First visited the public one 23 years ago!
> Excellent photos, good work



wow ... showing your age Mr Wombat haha
They was rather fun to run around early in the morning though, turning all lights off...think thats how my other halfs tripod broke, someone made her jump... hmmm


----------

